# Mr Spoiled won't eat dry food



## Agent 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Perhaps you won't be shocked if I tell you that my little guy is a picky eater?

At this point he won't eat a single wet dog food, we have to mix at least two - fine. We mix in some dry food, but he almost never eats it - he either just licks them or sucks the moisture off of them and then spits them out. After a meal, his bowl is surrounded by the dry food around the floor.

On occasion, if he's really starving, he'll eat them, but it's rare.

The irony is that he'll eat almost anything when we hand it to him (of course not dry dog food, though). He loves to chew, and spends half his time chewing on this or that, but for some reason, won't mix chewing and eating when it comes to food.

We've tried several brands, and he's still just not into it. Any advice? The vets have told us that he should definitely have at least some dry food.

Thanks!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy doesn't like dry food. I have to soak it in warm water until it's a bit softer and then she'll eat it. You can also soak in a homemade broth or find one in store with as little sodium as possible. It takes just about a tablespoon but you can freeze in an ice cube tray and take out one broth ice cube, heat it, and then soak the kibble in it. I just got some wet food in the mail today to add to her kibble but I'm trying to fatten her up a bit. Daisy isn't too thin but she's definitely small and could handle a few more ounces. We feed Fromm Four Star, any of the grain free flavors, and I just got a case of the Wellness Petite meals which I'll split into four and use each container over 2 days. I see you're from London, I order all her food on Amazon but I'm not sure what Amazon UK has or the prices. A 4lb bag of Fromms is $19-29 and lasts us a few months so it's not too expensive. My parents spend double that each month to feed their 3 large breed dogs a cheap food haha

Another thing, how big and old is Bond and how much do you feed him? Daisy was very small as a puppy (still is). She didn't reach 3lbs until she was about 8 months old. I fed her four times a day and she was able to eat all the small meals instead of a few larger ones. I also found out she had 11 puppy teeth stuck and had all her adult teeth at the same time. As soon as they were surgically removed she ate so much more she gained 0.5 lbs within a month!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I gave up on kibble, I still have it, on occasion Matilda will eat it but Maddie, no way she is soooo picky, here's what I feed my girls.
Raw cauliflower, broccoli, snap peas (the girls love them, especially Maddie) occasionally a little tomato, chicken breast, or hamburger 

Maddie is practical a vegan, I was worried but my vet said that is perfect 


oh for a snack the girls have Stella and Chewy's bite size, they like them in the evening, if you should try them make sure there is lots of water, they are dehydrated 
H
Hopefully that might help you


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I suggest you find a new vet first off. There is no reason on earth that any dog should "at least have some dry food." That whole "kibble is good for your dog" is so old school, and it is nonsense. Kibble is highly processed. I view it as if we humans ate nothing but protein bars. Like humans, dogs need real food. There is no real food that comes in a forty pound bag that can last a year.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Sylie said:


> I suggest you find a new vet first off. There is no reason on earth that any dog should "at least have some dry food." That whole "kibble is good for your dog" is so old school, and it is nonsense...


I agree with this. I think it started before vets suggested brushing your dog's teeth. If you brush their teeth (which you absolutely should) then there's no need for kibble. We feed kibble, wet, plus healthy snacks (fruits, veg, and bits of cheese) mostly because of where we live. If we lived back in the States I would probably feed her a raw diet.


----------



## Agent 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Ouch, savaging the vet! Well, I guess I'm happy to say that we did move on from that one a few months back.

Anyway, thanks for all the advice. We tend to feed Bond Lily's Kitchen, which is pretty wholesome (I know, it does have some chemicals). We'll try going without dry for a while and see how it goes.

He does get little nibbles on fruit and veg throughout the day, and his water is filtered and regularly refreshed. Healthy little guy!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I understand that as responsible pet owners we want to feed the best and some people think all kibble is rubbish and that they should only be fed an organic raw diet but it doesn't always work out that way based upon price or what's available in your area. I have a Newfoundland (140lbs) that lives with my parents while we're stationed in South Korea. If I fed him what I feed Daisy, he would need 500 grams a day where as Daisy eats about 50. I could not afford that. Thankfully with the smaller dogs, it's easier to feed good food.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sorry if i came on too strong...it is just a subject that I get passionate about. I just see so many vets suggesting bad food for our pets. I know that if I had bigger dogs, I could not afford to feed them the diet my little ones are on. So, while 15 years ago, the popular consensuses was to feed your dogs only kibble...claiming it would keep their teeth clean, but, eating only kibble did not keep our pet's teeth clean...and it put stress on their kidneys. As with human doctors, vets are not trained in nutrition, and too often promote foods that give them a monetary incentive to promote. 

When searching for a new vet in the area we had just moved to, I took notice of what foods they promoted on their website.


----------



## Agent 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

No sweat, I understand. Bond's mommy and I are from a different worlds as well, so we tend to hear different things about taking care of the little fluffmonster.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Mine love Acana and go crazy when we bring a new bag home. I get the chicken & grain free. They get a small measuring cup morning & night mixed with home cooked. I think there is James Well Beloved in the UK that I've seen on another forum that people were happy with but I don't know much about it.


----------



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

We were feeding Sadie and Pablo, PS For Dogs. They loved it. Pricey for dry though. https://www.amazon.com/PS-Dogs-100%...F8&qid=1474729550&sr=8-1&keywords=ps+dog+food


----------

